# Brand New Focus ST - Jetsealed and Concoursed - Megapost aka 56k no way!



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

John came round to see me a couple of weeks ago, just a few days picking up his brand new ST2. He wasn't happy with the way it was presented to him. It was covered in small black specks that were spoiling the finish, showing up distinctly on the white bodywork. My job was to get rid of them and bring the car up to a standard you would expect of a brand new £20k car.

The Focus is John's weekend toy and he's regional organiser for the Focus ST OC. He plans to wash and cover it everytime he uses it so I know it'll be well looked after. As I know this write-up may be posted on a few forums I'll go into a bit more detail than normal on processes, products and methods.

The car was booked in for this weekend and here's how she turned up on my drive friday afternoon....










































It was difficult to photograph the specs with the rain on the car but they could clearly be seen. I wanted to get some jobs done on the Friday night so that I had a head start for Saturday. First job was the wheels. Something that people often leave till last but doing it first means no risk of spraying dirt and brake dust onto clean bodywork.

Tools for the job - Meguiars (Megs) Wheel Brightener (WB), a bucket of water with Megs HyperWash shampoo solution and an assortment of brushes (Titan, Megs, Z****, tesco etc). 









Starting from the back of the wheel and working forwards with the Titan long reach brush Megs WB sprayed liberally and agitated with the brush:









Megs brush up next for the front of the inner rim:









Halfords 'bendable' brush curled round to reach behind the spokes:









Z**** brush to clean the nut recesses:









Wheel mitt used to clean spokes:









Detail brush and WB used to clean brake calipers:









Large flat brush used to scrub tyres with Megs All Purpose Cleaner (APC) cut 4:1 (dilution ratio):









Rinsed thoroughly to remove all trace of the WB. Next job was to clean the arches. There isn't much clearance in the arches from the 18" alloys so I brought out the trolley jack to give me a bit more room:









4:1 APC sprayed on the arches and left to dwell for a few minutes:









Then scrubbed with a common or garden bog brush!









Arches and wheels pressure washes off:









Repeated for nearside rear:









Offside rear:









Offside front:









Wheels all finished I moved on to the prewash. Chemical Guys (CG) Citrus Degreaser 5:1 sprayed to lower panels and left to dwell for 5 mins. This loosens the worst of the grime from the car.









Rinsed off:









A snowfoam was then mixed up of autoraechem snowfoam with some Megs APC.









Snowfoam sprayed all over the car and left to dwell for 5 minutes. Snowfoam slowly runs off the car and takes grit. The more dirt thats removed before you touch the car with a mitt then then the less chance there is of rubbing that grit in and damaging the bodywork.

























Snowfoam rinsed off. One other thing I wanted to get out of the way before saturday was the Engine Detail. Quite an unusual way of popping the bonnet on the new Focus......









Underside of bonnet cleaned with APC 4:1 a mitt and a brush:









Engine bay before. Obviously pretty clean but it could be improved. 









Cleaned with APC 10:1 and 4:1, a mitt and a detail brush:

















Rinsed with a garden hose on a rain setting (no pressure washing):









Some details worked around before the main wash. Fuel filler car, trim and joins etc:

























Two Bucket Method (TBM) wash for the bodywork. TBM means a bucket of wash solution and a bucket of plain water. The mitt is always rinsed out in the plain water after being on the car, before being soaked in fresh soapy water for the next pass. This stops the wash solution becoming dirty.

























Doorshuts cleaned last:

















Photos of the black flecks:

















Saturday morning:
With the washing done the car was ready to clay. Claying involves rubbing a clay bar over the bodywork to remove bonded contaminants that a normal wash won't budge. Bonded contaminants can be a few things, like tree sap, tar spots, overspray etc. A lubricant solution is sprayed whilst moving the clay to make sure it keeps moving fluidly over the paint. The black flecks on the Focus came off in the clay. They appeared to be rusty metal filings, as they were turning the lubricant an orangey colour. The amount of them on the bodywork was clear to see by how dirty the clay was getting. This was how it looked after just half the bonnet:


















You may be able to see the orange tint on the lubricant here:









Care was taken claying over the decals:


































Removing the specks was taking a serious amount of time but couldn't be rushed as this was the main aim of the Detail. The sun was getting a bit stronger in the morning light and I felt like I was going snowblind staring into the white bodywork! Out with the shades:









Eventually finished the claying after doing the shuts last:









Car wash PW rinsed completely one last time and dried using a large microfibre (MF) towel and Megs Last Touch (LT). LT is a quick detailer spray that has a few uses. Here I'm using it to stop water marks on the paint and aid the drying.










Wheels dried with a seperate small MF towel









The claying stage had taken even longer than I expected and there was still plenty to do so I called my friend Jon to help me during the afternoon. Thanks Jon! Here she is all dried off. Looking better already, spot free! 









All the plastic trim had to then be taped up to avoid it being burned during polishing and to stop any polish residue staining it. I use a 3M tape thats different to normal masking tape - it's low tack, so it doesn't stick to the trim so much you can't get it off!









































The decals are very intricate on this car so had to be done by hand. I used Blackfire polish as it's completely non-abrasive and won't scratch the vinyl. A peas sized blob was worked along the lines of the decals:

































The rest of the body was then polished using a Makita rotary polisher with Megs and CCS polishing pads and Megs #83 polish. Here's the set up:









This is worked on small sections of the paint at varying speeds until the polish is broken down.


























The left over residue is removed with a MF cloth. Once the pads been used once and 'loaded' with polish a lesser amount is required for each hit:









While I was polishing my assistant tended to a few details. Exhaust tail pipes polished with Autosol and wire wool, then refined with a foam pad and Megs metal polish.

























Wheels treated with CG EZ Crème Glaze. This adds wetness and depth to the finish and prepares the wheel for a sealant. Applied with an applicator pad and buffed with a MF cloth.

















CG Jetseal 109 then applied. This provides an excellent protective barrier, stopping brake dust sticking to the wheels and locking in the wetness of the glaze. 

























I then took a look at a paint defect John had noticed when he collected the car.









Ford had obviously attempted some sort of touch up but it didn't look too pretty. Dirt was sitting in the ridges of the wetsanding marks so I wanted to try and smooth it out a bit more. Wetsanded with 2000 and 400 grit abralon pads (thanks to ChrisVR6)

















The paint that had been touched up on the corner was way too thin:









So I got out the touch up paint stick John had left in the boot. The area needed at least 2 or 3 coats of paint before 2 or 3 coats of clearcoat before any polishing could be done on it.









I applied two coats but couldn't do anymore due to the length of drying time so unfortunately this was back to square one for now:









IPA cleaner (an alcohol cleaner) 1:1 with de-ionised water was then used to wipe down the car and remove polishing oils. This needed to be done as I was intending to use a sealant on the car. Sealants are 'fussy' and won't bond to an oily surface.









Interior glass cleaned with Megs Glass Cleaner:









By this point the sealant on the wheels had cured nicely so it was removed with a MF:









Skipping back to the interior all plastics were treated with Aerospace 303 Protectant.:

















The car then needed to be washed again to remove polishing dust. Out comes the snowfoam once agian

















Rinsed:









Water beading nicely on the wheels:

















Now the glaze can be applied to the bodywork. A UDM, random orbital polisher was used and a Megs Finishing pad. The UDM is smaller than the Makita rotary so ideal for the easier task of applying a glaze.









































Megs Endurance Gel applied to the tyres:









Full size spare in the boot also glazed by hand:

















Hyper Dressing for the tyre:

















CG New Look Trim Gel for all the exterior plastic trim and in the engine bay:

































Rain-x glass cleaner for the exterior glass:









Rain-x fluid applied to exterior glass (not windscreen) and buffed.









So here we are after the glazing. The white is now developing more gloss and depth:









Jetseal 109 applied to the whole body by hand in small circulate motions:









Boot and door shuts also sealed:

















You can just about see the sealant curing on the roof:









And here she is after the sealant. Sorry there's so many photos, got a bit carried away:

































































The keyless start and 'Power' button are very cool......

























































The sealant had an hour or two to cure and it was still light (don't you just love the summer!) so I decided to treat the Focus to some highlighting with Z**** Concours. (in case you're wondering Z**** is a suppliers name that we aren't allowed to fully say on Detailing World due to restrictions the supplier has placed on its brand name. It's a long story!). 









Pea sized amount warmed in the palm of my hand.









Applied using the palms of my hands and fingers to the leading edges of the car. Left to cure for around 5-10 minutes and then buffed off. 









A few snaps after the Concours. You can see even from just photos that it really adds something.

























































and that's it! All that's left to do is a final inspection in the morning and to buff the wax with some Z**** Field Glaze to bring it to a high shine. If the weather holds in the morning I may apply some more wax. Thanks for reading. Any comments, questions or criticism welcomed!

UPDATE October 2008:
Well done to DW member John who after the Detail submitted these photos in the Turtle Wax 'IceMyCar' competion:

















..and went on to win! The prize was a day driving single seaters at a circuit and to have his car professionally photographed and featured in Top Gear magazine.

Here's a sneaky photo John took at the shoot:









and here's the finished article in Top Gear magazine:

















Congratulations to John.
*
UPDATE: Take a look at this link for photos of the track day John won from TopGear, plus a write-up on the next Detail the Focus received........http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=92239*


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Fantastic job once again, brilliant attention to detail!! :thumb:

Cant wait to get my Focus ST(pre facelift) around November.

Btw, the second last pic I think the car is winking at us kinda!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Skyliner34 said:


> Fantastic job once again, brilliant attention to detail!! :thumb:
> 
> Cant wait to get my Focus ST(pre facelift) around November.
> 
> Btw, the second last pic I think the car is winking at us kinda!


Cheers buddy.

The ST's are pretty cool. I'm tempted to get one myself...


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Amazing job buddy! The decals are very "VXR Nurb"

Can't help but think for completly lost the ball with the styling of the MK2.5 ST the MK2 was so much nicer


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

Thats a real nice and well informed write up there matt and the focus is looking the biz now, its amazing that this has to be done to a new car but we all know the story as many others on here have also, again top detailing hope to see you at next sundays meet.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

.Martin said:


> Amazing job buddy! The decals are very "VXR Nurb"
> 
> Can't help but think for completly lost the ball with the styling of the MK2.5 ST the MK2 was so much nicer


The Mk 2.5 looks very nice and mean in blue IMO! :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Vauxhall phoned, said they want their 'Ring stickers back lol

Great work on the car, real attention to detail.

You got a great finish on the white.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Super job Matt!


----------



## msport (Jun 11, 2008)

Great job and excellent write up and in good detail, its very usefull for new people like me


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Very well written and an excellent detail.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks mint matey lovely finish....:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

nice work, but that VXR burg look knock off is shame full LOL


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The car looks great but what made you apply the wax by hand and not pad?

Robbie


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Massive picture post 

Great work and thanks for sharing with the forum :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work mate.:thumb:


----------



## MR_Tom (Jun 26, 2008)

Excellent work!!! :thumb:

My Fav picture is the one of the wash mitt!! 

Looks like you swapped hands with a lion!! 

Tom.

ps - All of the newer focus's bonnets open that way, and so do alot of other ford products like sum mondeo's and stuff! (not to be picky!) I know becomes this girl that works for me repeatedly spends an hour looking for the bonnet release before coming into my office to ask!!

EVERY frickin time!!!.... Jenifier sort it out!! lol. :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

great attention to detail. Looks great


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> The car looks great but what made you apply the wax by hand and not pad?
> 
> Robbie


Thanks for the compliment Rob.

I find Concours responds quite well to hand application when the weather is cool. IMHO It's quite grainy by nature so the heat of my hands warms it and makes it more spreadable and also bond better.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Superb work, looks like you put a ton of effort into it.


----------



## CosmicPag (Jun 17, 2007)

Good work mate, I prefer the MK2 ST to the MK1. Dont like the graphics but then i'm not a graphics fan!

I wouldn't be happy with that paint defect on the corner of the arch:doublesho For me that'd be straight back to Fords bodyshop for a proper job as it looks troublesome if left untreated; besides a brand new £20K car should be nigh perfect.


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

exellent work! great write up too - expainin things as you go alaong is great for us newbies here.

Did you seal the grille at the front just like the rest of the car?
________
vaaapp vaporizer


----------



## spectrum (Mar 6, 2007)

top work. Reminds me i have to get out and do my black ST . A real mk 2 one!! Think the decals are Wolf (tuning) not Ford spec.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

nice write up....nice car also


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Excellent detailed write-up, superb results. I do have to ask though - why did the RainX not get used on the windscreen, that's the best place for it!!


----------



## ivan (Nov 7, 2007)

Excellent mate, just love the white ST. The decals look good too, hope you're at Ford Fair, love to see it in the flesh


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank is a cracking detail and I can't believe how many different products and stages you used............brilliant...........:tumbleweed:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

spectrum said:


> top work. Reminds me i have to get out and do my black ST . A real mk 2 one!! Think the decals are Wolf (tuning) not Ford spec.


Correct!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

RenesisEvo said:


> Excellent detailed write-up, superb results. I do have to ask though - why did the RainX not get used on the windscreen, that's the best place for it!!


The wipers would smear it off straight away.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Adnoh said:


> exellent work! great write up too - expainin things as you go alaong is great for us newbies here.
> 
> Did you seal the grille at the front just like the rest of the car?


I take it you mean the black plastics? No they don't receive sealant. CG New Look Trim Gel instead.


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

That is stunning!! I love the decals! Im purchasing a mark2 ST in blue in the next few months. Thanks for taking the time to write this up :thumb:


----------



## alolympic (May 25, 2008)

Excellent work! I am no detailer and have only been viewing the forum for 6 weeks or so but your attention to detail seems incredible. 
Wish you were nearer, I'd be asking you to detail my car.:speechles


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Puuurfect.. A white st Detailed to perfection can it get any better!!!!! cracking job as usual!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice detail there mate, good attention to detail and finish looks nice in the pics. 

Have you tried putting Concours on by foam applicator pad? I find it easier to get thing layers this way and the process to be less wasteful of product....


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Very nice detail there mate, good attention to detail and finish looks nice in the pics.
> 
> Have you tried putting Concours on by foam applicator pad? I find it easier to get thing layers this way and the process to be less wasteful of product....


Thanks for the compliments Dave (and everyone). I do apply Concours with a pad generally, but when it's cooler I like to use my hands. I agree it uses a lot more product though!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice job & write up Matt.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up matt:thumb:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow that is nice!

Great to see someone using CG EZ Glaze and Jetseal on wheels, really does make a difference and my favourite for alloys


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Wow, what a write up, the best yet. Lots of detail and pictures. Just one question though, as you have now confused me. You say the Blackfire is a polish without abrasives. From what I have learned from all you on this forum polish is abrasive, or have I missed something? Can someone who knows the product help me out?


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Amazing finish on white. Looks incredible!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

some really good stuff for the noobs like me to read about, and the pictures are the icing on the cake.thanks for taking the time to post and explain all the steps in the process.that goes for all the showroom contributors by the way.this site really is a great source of info for all.:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Aero said:


> Wow that is nice!
> 
> Great to see someone using CG EZ Glaze and Jetseal on wheels, really does make a difference and my favourite for alloys


I totally agree. The EZ glaze adds a clearly visible amount of wetness and gloss to alloys, and then Jetseal caps it off so well.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Cleaned with APC 10:1 and 4:1, a mitt and a detail brush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

lanciamug said:


> Wow, what a write up, the best yet. Lots of detail and pictures. Just one question though, as you have now confused me. You say the Blackfire is a polish without abrasives. From what I have learned from all you on this forum polish is abrasive, or have I missed something? Can someone who knows the product help me out?


Thanks for the compliments guys. Very much appreciated.

Interesting question about polish. Technically yes you are right - a polish is something with an abrasive action to remove defects. However, as I said in the write-up Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish _doesn't_ contain abrasives. It relys on a chemical cleaner to get results. Somebody else correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding is that the manufacturer has called it a polish because this is the easiest category to stick it in?

With Detailing products it's all about how the marketing men think a name will best sell a product. For example, 'wax' and 'polish' are often quite wrongly interchanged. You can get 'cleaner wax' products which are actually polishes but they sound cooler as a wax.

I'm sure someone else with a greater understanding of this will come along shortly and explain things properly........


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

silverback said:


> can you do this to any engine with a hose ? that's the first time i have seen cleaning material on anything under the bonnet,quite shocking to see to the noob eye :lol:


You can clean pretty much any engine. This was an easy one to do as there was no exposed electrics and everything is very well sealed. Most other engines need a lot more prep to cover things like battery, alternator and connectors. You can use plastic bags, tinfoil and WD40 to protect them and then crack on with a degreaser. Always use a very light hose to rinse and keep the hose moving so it doesn't linger on one place for too long. Engines are water-resistant but not water-proof so use care and common sense.

Once rinsed, dry the worst with a cloth, (then you can liberally spray a product like Autoglym vinyl and rubber care on the plastics if you like), close the bonnet and run the engine to dry it off.

Stand back and admire! It's quite a satisfying job when you tidy up a really dirty engine bay.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work

Really like the attention shown in the detail and write up

I really like the car too

Cheers


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

[

Interesting question about polish. Technically yes you are right - a polish is something with an abrasive action to remove defects. However, as I said in the write-up Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish _doesn't_ contain abrasives. It relys on a chemical cleaner to get results. Somebody else correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding is that the manufacturer has called it a polish because this is the easiest category to stick it in?

Thanks for the reply, that clears it up. I was aware of 'waxes' which have abrasives etc. so I'm not suprised by you comments.
Cheers


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looks superb, im liking the facelift too


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

Well done on that job and the write up Matt - you've given me a few ideas which I will be speaking to you about very soon  I know John is much happier with the car now you've detailed it. Can't wait for ours to get the treatment 

For those of you interested on what the Performance Blue facelift ST is going to look like after Matt's attentive detailing, watch this space :thumb: (well, not this space exactly, but hopefully a thread of its own :lol


----------



## Enter Sandman (Mar 17, 2008)

Amazing job:thumb:. 


I really loved the attention to detail and care through all the steps. 

Nicely written with plenty of pictures and explanations.

If I may, the only think I'm not sure is spraying the engine compartiment

with a hose. I know someone that had problems with his car's alarm due

to this method .


Congrats & Keep the great job!


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Another fantastic job and great write-up mate, stunning results!


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

awesome write up. Really was a pleasure to read. The detail you have gone in to is great and very helpful. Nice one :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Awesome job!! inspiring!

This makes me want to go clean the S3!! Oh wait, I can't. It's in the garage.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Good write up and has given me food for thought when I next do a big detail.

Anyone reckon if Klearkote Red Moose Glaze would be ok to use as a substitute for the CG EZ Glaze before the 109 Jetseal??


----------



## misterb (Dec 21, 2007)

Fantastic job, great attention to detail!! :argie: your work


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

a top job yet again matt:thumb::thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Good write up and has given me food for thought when I next do a big detail.
> 
> Anyone reckon if Klearkote Red Moose Glaze would be ok to use as a substitute for the CG EZ Glaze before the 109 Jetseal??


Cheers for the compliments guys, much appreciated.

Somebody else will be able to definitely tell you, but IIRC RMG is oily, and therefore the Jetseal won't bond well (sealants are fussy and need a 'synthetic' layer to bond to) I may be wrong though.


----------



## Shauni (Sep 11, 2006)

Amazing job :thumb:
Great write up as well!!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice work and lots of attention to detail :thumb:

cant help but think IPA, wash & EZ Creme is more than you needed though  A wash is likely to get rid of anything but EZ Creme isnt fussy anyway is it, and has light cleaners of its own IIRC. Might have saved a bit of time?

Gloss on the white is cracking afterwards


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> very nice work and lots of attention to detail :thumb:
> 
> cant help but think IPA, wash & EZ Creme is more than you needed though  A wash is likely to get rid of anything but EZ Creme isnt fussy anyway is it, and has light cleaners of its own IIRC. Might have saved a bit of time?
> 
> Gloss on the white is cracking afterwards


Thanks for the comments.

There was some specks of polish on the windows that hadn't come off in the wash so the IPA was mainly to remove them but thought I may as well go ver the whole car, other than that I agree I could have gone straight to the EZ Creme.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice work and superb writeup Matt.

Always like to see a new car given the works and even after 6 years of this hobby it's never ceases to amaze me how much better they can be made to look - it's a new car FFS, so it should be perfect! Might sound stoopid I know but still love reading this sort of thing - nice one.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Could you substitute Vertua Bond408 for the EZ?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Nice work and superb writeup Matt.
> 
> Always like to see a new car given the works and even after 6 years of this hobby it's never ceases to amaze me how much better they can be made to look - it's a new car FFS, so it should be perfect! Might sound stoopid I know but still love reading this sort of thing - nice one.


Cheers Andy. True words.



cheechy said:


> Could you substitute Vertua Bond408 for the EZ?


I don't know that product sorry. Someone may come along who does!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great and a nice write up. Did you not want to use the machine for the EZ Creme? I find a machine works the oils etc of a Glaze in much better than by hand, leaving a better finish :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Looks great and a nice write up. Did you not want to use the machine for the EZ Creme? I find a machine works the oils etc of a Glaze in much better than by hand, leaving a better finish :thumb:


Hi Buddy

I did use a UDM for most of the glazing, only some details were done by hand.


----------



## Calvin n Hobbes (Nov 11, 2007)

great job good tips thanks!

And you cant say Z****? seems like bad business to now allow your customers to talk about your products :wall:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks awesome!!

Well done matey :thumb:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Cheers Andy. True words.
> 
> I don't know that product sorry. Someone may come along who does!


Its another CG product - I was asking merely because I dont know the abilities of either product.

Therefore I just ordered up the EZ as its £4 cheaper 

Ta! :lol:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

cheechy said:


> Its another CG product - I was asking merely because I dont know the abilities of either product.
> 
> Therefore I just ordered up the EZ as its £4 cheaper
> 
> Ta! :lol:


Ahh yes, vertuabond is the new one isn't it. I think the answer to your question then would be no, as IIRC vertuabond has some wax properties in it? Therefore it wouldn't be a good prep for Jetseal. You'll like the EZ Creme, it's perfect before Jetseal.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Calvin n Hobbes said:


> great job good tips thanks!
> 
> And you cant say Z****? seems like bad business to now allow your customers to talk about your products :wall:


It's a long story. There's some threads explaining the whole debaucle if you search for them. I agree it's ridiculous!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumb:glad to see white paint makeing a come back very 80's cossie rs turbo:devil:


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

One hell of a write up. Great stuff.


----------

